# 3 killed trying to disarm WWII-era bomb in Germany



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2010)

3 killed trying to disarm WWII-era bomb in Germany - Europe- msnbc.com

BERLIN - Three experts working to defuse a bomb dating back to World War II were killed when the device exploded, injuring six others, police said Wednesday.

Some 7,000 residents from around the area in the central German town of Goettingen, where the 1100-pound (500-kilogram) heavy bomb was found, were still being evacuated when it detonated late Tuesday.

Construction workers had found the 65-year-old explosive device about seven yards (meters) below the ground on an empty where the city is currently building a sport arena.


The three killed men, aged 38 to 55, had a lot of experience in defusing bombs and it was not yet clear why the bomb exploded, Goettingen Police President Robert Kruse said at a press conference Wednesday. He said two experts were severely injured and four others were treated for shock.

City spokesman Detlef Johannson said the experts had not even begun to defuse the bomb but where still preparing to take off the igniter, when the bomb detonated.

Unexploded bombs from Allied bombardments and World War I are found regularly in Germany. Only a few days before, another bomb was found in Goettingen and it was successfully defused.

Every German state has a group of dozens of experts that is well-trained in defusing old bombs — accidents like the one in Goettingen are rare. Hundreds of police and fire fighters are usually involved in helping evacuate people before the bomb gets defused.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn, I hate to see that happen.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 2, 2010)

It's sad, and unfortunately, it won't be the last time we hear a story like this.

TO


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 2, 2010)

What a sad news 

Unexploded bombs from Allied bombardments are still found regularly in Japan, too.
No one was killed or injured yet though.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 3, 2010)

Man, that's too bad.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 3, 2010)

Terrible news


----------



## Chief (Jun 7, 2010)

This isn't even counting the untold number of mine that are still out there as well. It seems the WW2 death toll will continue to rise unfortunetly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2010)

Terrible. I saw this on the news as well. This unfortunately is a very common thing here in Germany. There are thousands of UXOs littered all over Germany from WW2. Fortunately most of the time they can be defused with no one getting hurt.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2010)

Very sad news.


----------



## Frantish (Jul 8, 2010)

It is unfortunate and tragic.

But let us remember that it is a "minor inconvenience" compared to what it was like in WW2 (and WW1).
Death and destruction was an hourly event, if not by the minute.

S! to the brave people who tried to defuse it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2010)

missed this one....


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 11, 2010)

An old allied mine was found offshore Kobe City again last month.
It was exploded by JMSDF. War was over but......

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSytv6wSYOI_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYSBuUIr_RE_
Residents say "This is a daily scene".


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HrhQuIds-ng_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MrLPK9Gr5M_
A construction workder injured.

I may say that they are a living monument of war.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 11, 2010)

That is sad.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jul 14, 2010)

Very sad.


----------



## N4521U (Jul 15, 2010)

Sh!t this would have to come up now. Even tho it's not something that happens in the States, but my daughter is a Sheriff and is going to marry another who a member of the bomb squad.......... deep breath for both of them eh?


----------

